# Enid Oklahoma Vintage Bicycle Show 17 August!



## LowNSlow (Jul 12, 2013)

This is the Asphalt Apes of Northwest Oklahoma's first annual Vintage Bicycle show! Check out the flyer for all the details. It's going to be a FULL DAY of bicycle related events in downtown Enid! Come out and join us, bring a bike...or seven while you're at it!!   

Jay H.


----------



## LowNSlow (Jul 18, 2013)

Things are starting to come together for our show! We have confirmation of folks from the Wichita, KS area coming down with bikes. Also folks from surrounding towns and even enthusiasts from the Oklahoma City area! Help spread the word for us everyone, should be a good time! It's an all-day bicycle event!

Jay H.


----------



## LowNSlow (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, as an added bonus, our very own "Retro Theater" here in Enid will be having a special showing of "Breaking Away" on Friday evening, August 16th, the night before the show! It's an outdoor showing at our beautiful ballpark here downtown Enid. Should be a fun time and it's a great movie!!

Jay H.


----------



## KevinM (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds like fun. I wish I was over in Stillwater still as I could run over and ride and visit some family. Come on down to our big swap meet in Fort Worth in Oct. We get a lot of Wichita people who come down. Kevin


----------



## LowNSlow (Aug 13, 2013)

For anyone interested, as far as good show-day eats go, there are 4 excellent restaurants within very short walking distance of the bike show!!! We have a Boomerang Cafe less than one block west of the show location. They serve great diner fare, burgers, fries, onion rings etc. We have Pane Vino 2 doors down to the East of the show site. They are a very nice Italian and steak themed restaurant with wine and beer available. Just 2 doors further from Pane Vino is the Sidewalk Cafe. They serve a variety of great American selections. Lastly, and literally on top of, maybe in front of, right next to the show site.....whatever, is Callahan's Pub!! There may actually be show bikes displayed directly in front of this fantastic English style pub. Great burgers, fantastic fish n chips, even a couple outstanding Asian and even Indian inspired dishes. Well, and Guinness on tap. Octavio's Taqueria is a short 2 blocks walk....THE best tacos in town! There is a brand new Mexican restaurant right across from the Boomerang (sorry don't even know the name, so new!). There's also a fantastic Italian restaurant called Napoli's just on the other side of the main square from us. And a great coffee shop and cupcake shop just 2 blocks walk as well!!

Certainly, if none of these options suits your fancy, there are LOTS of choices for food within very short driving distance from the show! 

*Also, I just learned today that The Bike Shop will be providing a keg of beer for our thirsty show goers! So be sure to come out, it should be a great day filled with great bicycle events!!*

Jay H.


----------



## LowNSlow (Aug 14, 2013)

Just as an FYI, weatherman is calling for sunny and 84* on Saturday. Looks PERFECT for a bike show!!!! 

Jay H.


----------



## LowNSlow (Aug 16, 2013)

THE SHOW IS TOMORROW!!!!!

As an added bonus, our club the Asphalt Apes, will be hosting a hospitality suite at the show site upstairs in Art Lab Enid. I'm a full time artist, and a fellow club member and I have a small art studio located right on the street where the vintage bike show is being set up. We have set up an air conditioned room upstairs with chairs, a small selection of drinks (water and iced tea) and snacks for show participants!!! There is also a restroom available to show participants. We hope it helps give folks a place to get outta the sun to rest and mingle throughout the day!

See you there!!

Jay H.


----------

